# Lancaster Moor County Lunatic Asylum - June 2013



## shatners (Jun 3, 2013)

Absolutely loved this place... a fantastic explore around a stunning old asylum which was subsequently partly converted into a hospital with large wards and a theatre before closure in the 1990's.

Lots of cracking original features left, a never ending complex of chav free peely paint paradise and a I found an in date packet of Space Raiders!

No better way to spend a glorious sunny Sunday morning than in the company of Skankypants, Shush, Mr Toby, Hitgirl, Richard and Auntie Pam, a bloody splendid group of thouroughly excellent people... doesn't get much better 

I managed to get a cracking scrape on my head as you can see in the last picture from the beautiful chrome door on a bed pan poo suction machine... it even had a log on board... so there's a story to tell my kids.

All pics taken with a rinky dink OMD EM5 and 17mm.... cheers for looking!











































































































































​
I know I know.... sex on a fucking stick  Nice scrape on my head from the poo pan cleaner door :-(


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 4, 2013)

lovely work mate. I really enjoyed the place


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cracking stuff mate, great set of pics


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 4, 2013)

Some lovely shots there mate. Well done.


----------



## skankypants (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice set Shatners....was a good un..


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 4, 2013)

Enjoyed looking at this well done, good memories


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome mural.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Cracking pics of stunning place. I need to do this place before it's too late.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 4, 2013)

wow this is my kind of place, 
Fantastic location and pics!


----------



## skankypants (Jun 5, 2013)

Ive only just realised though.....it says "daner" on the doors in the theatre....


----------



## shatners (Jun 5, 2013)

Cheers all... twas a lovely place and great company.



skankypants said:


> Ive only just realised though.....it says "daner" on the doors in the theatre....



Haha... never even noticed that!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunners as always nice explore


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 5, 2013)

Absolutely cracking shots! Looks great, need to see myself


----------



## shatners (Jun 6, 2013)

Ta very much chucks... best get down there quick looking at the ever increasing piles of demolition waste :-(


----------

